# discus past & present collection.



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

hope u njoy
mello's pair of RD.











































/IMG]


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collections! Good quality discus and nice shape.. Take care of my RD's


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful collection


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish. Love that top left one.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks guys more coming soon=)


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish. Keep up the good work...


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

great looking discus and spotless tank too ......always obtain quality discus from the start.....thanks for posting those pics.....job well done.,


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks FRANCIS ilove your BD and platinums too those are nice.
and also DAVE's alex p. turqs, hope you grow the turqs to jumbo.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Presently I have only 2 strains BDs and APs at home.....Alex Piwowarski's discus are very nice too......perhaps one day I may get those renown Red Turquoise strain from him......need to save some cash to attend Nada 2012.



Jondis21 said:


> thanks FRANCIS ilove your BD and platinums too those are nice.
> and also DAVE's alex p. turqs, hope you grow the turqs to jumbo.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Presently I have only 2 strains BDs and APs at home.....Alex Piwowarski's discus are very nice too......perhaps one day I may get those renown Red Turquoise strain from him......need to save some cash to attend Nada 2012.


nada 2012 nice!! make sure you take alot of photo of those killer discus and share the pictures with here BCA=)


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shapes,love them


----------

